# [SOLVED]brak polskich czcionek w CDR nagranych pod windą

## Nomen

Witam 

Mam taki oto problem. Na płytkach nagranych pod windą brakuje mi polskich czcionek. Zamiast tego występują znaki zapytania.

Dodam ,że nie mam problemu z partycjami fat i ntfs.

A tak mam wpisany mój cedek.

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/hda                /mnt/cdrecord   iso9660                 noauto,user,ro,exec      0 0
```

/etc/mtab

```
/dev/hda /mnt/cdrecord iso9660 ro,nosuid,nodev,user=nomen 0 0
```

----------

## Aktyn

moze trzeba jeszcze jakieś kodowanie dopisać,

----------

## Nomen

Kodowanie to można dopisać dla fat'a. Tak przynajmniej wnioskuję po przeczytaniu manuala mount'a.

Kiedy dodałem codepage=852 wywaliło mi błędy.

----------

## Aktyn

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Kodowanie to można dopisać dla fat'a. Tak przynajmniej wnioskuję po przeczytaniu manuala mount'a.
> 
> Kiedy dodałem codepage=852 wywaliło mi błędy.

 

Nie wiem jak ty to czytasz:

 *man mount wrote:*   

>        iocharset=value
> 
>               Character set to use for converting 16 bit Unicode characters  on  CD  to  8  bit
> 
>               characters. The default is iso8859-1.

 

Nie wiem czy to to, bo mi sie nie chce sprawdzac, ale czytać to ty nie cztasz.

----------

## Nomen

Już doczytałem  :Smile: 

Wypróbowałem  iocharset=cp1250 i iocharset=iso8859-2.

Jedyna różnica jaką zauważyłem to ,że zamiast "?" w miejscach polskich liter są inne "krzaczki"   :Confused: 

----------

## Aktyn

są jeszcze opcje utf8, nojoliet. może jakiś inny iocharset.

Nie znam bebechów zapisu, poza tym nie używam polskiego kodowania na plikach.

----------

## Nomen

Eksperymentowałem z różnymi ustawieniami i nic.

A na płytkach dostałem dokumentację w pdf z pracy.

Właściwie polskie znaki są tylko w katalogach, ale denerwuje mnie to że po przegraniu do mnie na dysk pozostały znaki zapytania i teraz recznie zmieniam nazwy wszystkich katalogów   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Eksperymentowałem z różnymi ustawieniami i nic.
> 
> A na płytkach dostałem dokumentację w pdf z pracy.
> 
> Właściwie polskie znaki są tylko w katalogach, ale denerwuje mnie to że po przegraniu do mnie na dysk pozostały znaki zapytania i teraz recznie zmieniam nazwy wszystkich katalogów  

 

A jesteś pewien że płytka jest OK, tak sobie tylko myśle...

----------

## Nomen

no raczej  :Smile:  tylko polskie znaki się walą a w pracy na windzie było ok

----------

## Eeeyeore

A mi sie wydaje ze Ci po prostu zle nagrali/wytloczyli plyte korzystajac ze zetawu znakow typu ASCII lub DOS i dlatego sie chrzani.

A na innych plytach z folderami/plikami z polskimi znakami jest ok?

Bo wydaje mi sie ze albo przespacerujesz sie do kompa z winda i ja wysmazysz raz jeszcze, albo z "palca" bedziesz zmienial nazwy plikow/katalogow.

Chociaz z tego co pamietam to z jakiejs, chyba Rzepy tez mialem taka plyte co wyswiatlala krzaczki.

----------

## Aktyn

No ja to teraz sprawdziłem sobie, i co ciekawe, w ogóle nie mam polskich znaków ani na fat ani na cd.

Mam obsługe i iso8859-2, cp1250, 852. w fstab mam linijke (kilka innych tesz testowałem):

```
/dev/hdb3   /mnt/c3   vfat      auto,iocharset=iso8859-2,codepage=852   0 0
```

Oczywiście czionki wyświeltają polskie znaki, zarówno w konsoli jak i kde i kupa

 +++++++++++++EDIT+

ale jaja, czy ktoś potrafi mi to wytłumaczyć, co ja mam źle:

```
qx ~ # ls /mnt/c3/tmp/test_cd/1

1ą1/ 1ł1/ 1ś1/ 1ź1/ 1ż1/ 1ć1/ 1ń1/ 1ó1/

qx ~ # ls /mnt/c3/tmp/test_cd/

1?1  1?1  1?1  1?1  1?1  1?1  1?1  1?1 
```

po wcisnieciu [TAB] wyświelta mi poprawnie, a już samo ls nie.

Z CD jest dokładnie tak samo   :Laughing: 

----------

## argasek

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/hda /mnt/cdrecord iso9660 ro,nosuid,nodev,user=nomen 0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Dlaczego bezmyślnie zakładasz, że włożona płyta będzie mieć iso9660? Może akurat ma jednocześnie ISO i UDF? Windows, gdy płyta ma UDF, traktuje ten system jako priorytetowy i ten właśnie czyta. Jeżeli płyta ma oba systemy plików, w tym ISO9660 bez rozszerzeń, to opisywana przez Ciebie sytuacja jest całkiem realna  :Wink: . Jest też druga możliwość, ale tej jestem mniej pewny - wydaje mi się, że prawidłowy odczyt polskich znaków diakrytycznych  pod Linuksem jest możliwy, gdy płyta nagrana w ISO9660 ma rozszerzenia RockRidge - jeśli była wypalana pod Win, możliwe, że ma tylko Joliet, który jest microsoftyzmem i działać nie musi.

----------

## Aktyn

Racja płyta wcale nie musi mieć iso9660 ale z drugiej strony to rzuciłoby jakimś komunikatem, bo UDF to inny format, ale pewny nie jestem. UDF to zapis pakietowy i raczej z ISO9660 ma niewiele wspólnego.

Ja zrobiłem test u siebie bo ciekaw byłem, zrobiłem  joliet, ale ja mam inny problem bo zdajesie mam skopane locale.

Z tego co widze to kernel widzi OK, tylko programy już nie.

Mam locale C, POSIX, niemiecki, angileski, francuski, japonski, wloski a polskiego nie ma  :Sad: 

Siedze teraz nad tym.

----------

## Nomen

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dlaczego bezmyślnie zakładasz, że włożona płyta będzie mieć iso9660? 

 

Przestałem zakładac - dałem "auto" i.... nic to nie dało  :Razz: 

----------

## Aktyn

Musisz sie zorientować co do tego co masz na płycie, ja zrobiłem próbe u siebie iso9660+joliet pod windowsem

Działa OK, opisany problem był problemem z localami, nie wiadomo czemu, musiałem kompilować glibca raz jeszcze, bo był bez polskich locali, ale teraz wszystko działa.

----------

## Nomen

OK 

Z jakimi flagami skompilowałeś glibc?

Podaj mi jeśli możesz zawartość pliku  /etc/locales.build.

Ewentualnie jeszcze /etc/conf.d/consolefont i /etc/conf.d/keymaps oraz wynik polecenia locale

----------

## Aktyn

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Z jakimi flagami skompilowałeś glibc?
> 
> Podaj mi jeśli możesz zawartość pliku  /etc/locales.build.
> 
> Ewentualnie jeszcze /etc/conf.d/consolefont i /etc/conf.d/keymaps oraz wynik polecenia locale

 

Ej chłopie, na forum wszystko pisze;

locales.build

```
en_GB/ISO-8859-1

en_GB.UTF-8/UTF-8

pl_PL/ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8/UTF-8

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8
```

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r2  USE="nls nptl nptlonly userlocales -build -erandom -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened -linuxthreads-tls -pic -profile" 0 kB

```

Twój problem nie koniecznie musi byc z lokalami jak mój.

Bo ja nie np. mogłem tworzyć plików ani katalogów z polskimi znakami, bo od razu miałem "?" Ani spod konsoli ani spod kde.

----------

## Nomen

Ok 

Poszło. Widać to była moja wina.

Oto co zrobiłem krok po kroku.

nano /etc/portage/package.use

```
sys-libs/glibc userlocales nptlonly nptl
```

nano -w  /etc/locales.build

```
en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

pl_PL/ISO-8859-2

pl_PL@euro/ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8/UTF-8
```

emerge glibc

nano -w /etc/env.d/99local

```
LC_MESSAGES="C"

LANG="pl_PL"
```

env-update && source /etc/profile

nano -w /etc/rc.conf

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni.trans"
```

nano -w /etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni.trans"
```

nano -w /etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
KEYMAP="pl2"
```

nano -w /etc/fstab

```
/dev/hda                /mnt/cdrecord   iso9660  iocharset=iso8859-2,noauto,user,ro,exec 0 0
```

w KDE 

dla usera z konsoli 

konqueror settings:/Accessibility/

wybrałem Układ klawiatury

dodałem PL i przesunąłem na górę (nad us)

Restart iXów CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE i.....

POSZŁO

PS. 

1. Być może dubluję ustawienia w /etc/conf.d/consolefont i /etc/rc.conf ale w 2 róznych faq'ach są one wpisane raz tu raz tam  :Smile: .

2. Opisałem to wszystko łopatologicznie bo może komuś się to przyda.

3. Moje problemy wynikły po próbie ustawienia znaku Euro zgodznie z zaleceniami z dokumentacji ze stronki:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/guide-localization.xml. 

    Chyba trzeba coś tam poprawić a najlepiej ustalić wspólne zeznania z tym faq:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-179057-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

----------

